# Why I don't do tree removals any longer



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

*looks good to me.*

Is that a beech tree? 

I think everything's going fine. Trapouts take a lot of time. They just look a bit confused to me. Give them a few more weeks. Did you bait the box with old comb and lemon grass? That will help. 

Keep the pic commin'!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Try it like this. It works great.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I've never tried to take them out of a tree like that; I'd be more inclined to hang a swarm trap near the bee tree and hope I could catch a swarm...
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Mine was actually an older pic (8-13-02 in bottom right of photo). iddee's looks like it would have a much better chance of success, but I've still read that you need to cut the tree down to guarantee things. I am not sure the type of tree.

I baited with drawn comb, maybe some pheromone (which I'm sure is somewhere in the freezer after all these years.


----------

